# Chassis in my garage!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Figured I'd post a few pics......the thing is a masterpiece of fabrication. I can't wait to start putting parts to it!!!!arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

dying to see that beast come together Eric...keep posting pics


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Incredible, does it use rear coilovers?
They couldn't paint it for you? JK..
What is the link to their chassis?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It uses front and rear coil overs, and 4 wheel disc brakes (Willwood) they are shipped seperately for safety reasons. They will paint or CHROME the unit, but I am gonna powder coat it after the test fit.....Street Rod Garage Ask for Chris Sutton.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You could just leave the adapters in place and have a ridgid chassis like the harley guys do. That thing is trick, I bet it's going to handle like it's on rails. How wide of a rear tire can you put on there?
I checked out the site, real nice. Why'd you pick coilovers over air ride, they were both the same price, just picking your brain as you did all the homework already.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't care for the complexity of air-ride tooooomany moving parts. The car should handle very well. I did not tub nor narrow the chassis/rear as it adversly effects handling/ride (probably should have a little). As of now, I am thinking: REARS= 275/47zr18 on 10" rims FRONTS 235/50zr18 on 8" rims. I would like to go a little taller on the rears, maybe say 265/50zr18.....still thinking....I like the bigger rims, but don't like the low sidewalls.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Feel free to come up to NY and help with the build! You'll just love the weather....45* and windy today.:willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Figured I'd post a few pics......the thing is a masterpiece of fabrication. I can't wait to start putting parts to it!!!!arty:


Positively gorgeous.... :agree

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree Awesome!! Can't wait to see that monster motor sittin in there!! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Feel free to come up to NY and help with the build! You'll just love the weather....45* and windy today.:willy:


78 and humid here, was running the AC on the way home, lol.. Hope you have a heated shop! Supposed to be in the 30s at night Friday, then warm back up!
Cool build, looks like fun.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Figured I'd post a few pics......the thing is a masterpiece of fabrication. I can't wait to start putting parts to it!!!!arty:


 arty:dont you mean cant wait to start taking parts off . really niced piece. interesting rear suspension layout.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I put a nice heater in the shop so we (me and the car) will be comfortable during the winter assembly. I am definately jonesing to get the engine,tranny and exhaust set up !!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> 78 and humid here, was running the AC on the way home, lol.. Hope you have a heated shop! Supposed to be in the 30s at night Friday, then warm back up!
> Cool build, looks like fun.


I'd rather be in Florida in an AC'd shop!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tempest, here are a few closer shots of the rear suspension Instead of round tubing, I asked Chris to make me rectangular rear links ( I like the look better). I am very happy with the job he did. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm happy with the job he did too, Eric. And it's not even MY frame!! Very nice welding/workmanship. Your project is coming along nicely! Looking at it now, I guess a straight axle is out of the question......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, Thanks! And yes too late for a straight front axle....and a Concours restoration also!:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember in one of my very old (about 1982) High Performance Pontiac magazines, there was an article about a triple white, 4 speed '67 GTO convertible. The car was called "The Axle" and it had a chromed straight axle under the front end. The guy lived in New York, and raced the car from new. I think he was the original owner. IF I recall, the car ran low 12's or high 11's consistantly, with a '66 tripower on the 400 engine. even back then, I couldn't believe it!!! I think it even had "The Axle" in big gold letters on the doors!! It was waaaay up there. Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric , that thing is beautiful. I love it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Simply Awsome. 

Your guy does really nice work. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just set it up at the "finished" (hopefully) ride height. Iook measurements from axle and spindle centers, then used 1/2 the tire height ...should be close. The car should ride at or an inch ABOVE stock height....I like that look.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just to let you know, Pro Street with huge superchargers is back in style!! I just got back from the Turkey Rod Run in Daytona and saw at least 10 cars tubbed and supercharged, and not with 22" rims, 15" rims and grooved wrinkle walls, it was awesome! I'm going to do a thread with a few pics that I took. There were 2 tubbed out 69 Judges!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet! Post some pics!!:cheers


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

That thing is awesome.... You're giving me expensive ideas....


----------

